

Group Complete: Android Mobile Data Collection Platform Using ODK + CouchDB - hunterjrj
http://www.groupcomplete.com/

======
mattadams
A full write-up is on it's way but in the meantime, here are some more details
about our project & infrastructure.

Group Complete is a new take on mobile data collection that allows
collaborative & real-time sharing of forms and data between mobile workers and
back-office data consumers.

Group Complete makes enhancements to the already very good functionality found
in Open Data Kit (<http://opendatakit.org>) including a built-in XForms editor
and the ability to organize forms & data by folders. The filesystem/SQLite
storage layer on Android has been replaced with CouchDB-on-Android. Mobile
devices connect to a master instance of CouchDB (soon to be cluster) over SSL
either via replication or direct access. This allows mobile workers to build
forms, collect data and make changes regardless of whether an Internet
connection is available.

Management of mobile clients is accomplished using a node.js/CouchDB
application server that is also provisioned via SSL.

What's available now (for Android 2.2 -- 2.1 and 2.3 support is on the way) is
a technology preview, more functionality will be made available as weekly
updates are released.

------
hunterjrj
Radical Dynamic released a technology preview of their innovative platform
Group Complete. May be of interest to those who are interested in the
potential of CouchDB and Open Data Kit.

